

Show HN: Create musical chords out of YouTube videos - yoodit
https://www.youtab.me

======
mrxd
Very nice. In testing this, I found some songs where a chord change happens
very soon after the autoscroll moves forward to the next page. You don't have
enough to time to read the next chord and make the change. Without being able
to see ahead of the current song position at all times, its not quite
functional.

Chordify does it differently: [http://chordify.net/chords/family-of-the-year-
hey-ma-loma-vi...](http://chordify.net/chords/family-of-the-year-hey-ma-loma-
vista-nettwerk-music-group)

~~~
yoodit
Hi, thanks for the comment. Chordify indeed does it differently. The
difference is the presentation of time, whether time is linear (YouTab) or
non-linear (Chordify). Since YouTab is also an editor where you can fix
notation linear layout it used. I am aware of this issue and will fix this
soon.

------
yoodit
Hi HN,

A while back I posted this link as a proof of concept. It was well received.
So here is an seriously updated version built upon the input I got. Thanks for
taking the time to look.

------
agersant
This crashes Firefox 35.0.1 on Windows 8.1 when looking at the tab for Token
of Time by Ensiferum. Other songs work fine though (tried two others), there
seems to be something wrong with that specific one.

~~~
yoodit
Hi, can you please share the URL? If you disable hardware acceleration on FF
it will work, but I would like to investigate why that particular song crashes
FF.

Thanks.

~~~
agersant
[https://www.youtab.me/music/v3vrVNXxRHv/ensiferum/token-
of-t...](https://www.youtab.me/music/v3vrVNXxRHv/ensiferum/token-of-time)

------
brunorsini
Impressed! Seen many of these in the past that are too inaccurate to be
useful, tested this with a couple of my own songs and the results were great -
down to being able to detect quick E / Emaj7 / E changes. Congrats :)

------
freedrull
Haven't tried this one yet, but I've used theorytab before. Wish it had more
songs.
[http://www.hooktheory.com/theorytab](http://www.hooktheory.com/theorytab)

------
jumpcut
This is awesome! It worked perfectly for the song I tested it with.

------
kennywinker
So impressed by this right now! About to tell everyone I know who plays music.

------
larrydag
Very cool and something that I could definitely use.

------
taivare
I put song in .. it didn't work ?

~~~
yoodit
Hi, what song? Can you say what happened exactly?

------
yoodit
Thanks for the feedback everyone.

------
cubancigar11
Awesome!!!

